# Williamsburg wanted for this week 9/25.



## javabean (Sep 20, 2015)

In search of Williamsburg timeshare for this upcoming week. Weekend Friday 9/25-Sunday 9/27 required. Any weekday  check in/check out would be fine. 2b/2b preferred. Full or limited kitchen is fine.


----------



## Eileen A. (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi,

Sent a PM. 

Eileen


----------



## andex (Sep 23, 2015)

sent you a pm as well


----------

